

Ask HN: Curating Blog Posts into a EBook - brandonlipman

Is it legal to sell a PDF of curated blog posts that are free?
======
benologist
Generally "free to access" doesn't mean "free to republish for profit". You'd
probably want to find stuff that is Creative Commons with commercial use
allowed, or contact authors individually with a proposal and terms.

[https://creativecommons.org](https://creativecommons.org)

~~~
brandonlipman
Got it. Thanks for the advice!

